# Training rides in north San Diego - UCSD - La Jolla area?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Starting in late August, I may be spending 3-4 nights per week on a work project in this area. My place of work would be the 92121 zipcode. As I'd be driving down from the LA region, I can bring my bike along.

I was hoping to hook up with some groups or clubs, for 1 or maybe 2 evenings per week, of moderate-to-harder riding , preferably hills, 60-90 minute duration. By "moderate-to-hard", I'm thinking other riders of cat5/4 ability. I suppose even practice crits would be OK, but I'd prefer road-riding. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know of any rides myself, but you could check out the San Diego Bicycle Club, Tri club of san diego, or San Diego Cyclo-vets. You could also check with a couple of stores like Hi-tech bikes and nytro multisport. Good luck! 

One note - to get hills, stay away from rides that go north on PCH.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

There are lots of good ride options starting from UCSD. For hilly terrain I'd recommend heading into Rancho Santa Fe. Head north on Torrey Pines/PCH and then east on Carmel Valley or Del Mar Heights to El Camino and head north - take the roads thru Fairbanks Ranch up to Via De La Valle/Linea Del Cielo. You can cruise all around RSF - plenty of little hills and fun roads. You can head back taking Linea Del Cielo to Llomas Santa Fe and to PCH, or you could take RSF Road north to Carlsbad and take Alga Rd west to the coast. So there's a lot of interesting routes - you can't go wrong in that area, just print out a map and take it with you in case you lose your bearings.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

SDBC has there normal Sat. morning rides in the La Jolla/UTC area.

Also there is a practice crit in Mission Bay (Fiesta Island) every Thursday @ 6:00.


----------

